# Camping Ile d'Offard



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Camping Ile d'Offard Saumur.

The first week in July we will be in France on the Loire, and am thinking of this site for a three or four day stop. Has anyone used the site, would they recommend it or not and do you need to book?

Thanks Ralph


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

look under this link:

http://www.secureholiday.net/info.asp?nc=56&t_pro=E&lg=u

with kind regards,

duc


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Ralph,
We have stayed there on many occasions. The site is well placed for Saumur, which we find to be a most interesting town.
The site itself is quite large, with a mixture of large pitch hardstandings and grass. We avoid parking next to the riverside because it can attract water midges in the early evening. The site itself is well organised and efficient.
We go in June (using camping cheques)and at that time of year only has about 30% occupancy, so no advance booking necessary.
However, July and beyond, I would say book in advance.
Good luck.
bob


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Thanks all, I have just had an email back from the site saying it is not nesessery to book for the first week in July.

Anyone have any more info on the Saumur area (we use a scooter for visits)?

Ralph


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Ralph,
When we first went about 3 years ago they had one of those sit on train things that goes around the town, it was excellent for us because it allows my wife (whose disabled) to see all of the town without a lot of the foot work. I wasn't complaining either. However, last year we noticed it wasn't there any more. Perhaps it may be different this year. Who knows.
Lots of places to visit - Chateaux is good, Horse riding academy and the Tank museum which we found to be extensive and excellent plus more. Town is very interesting too.
We also have a motor scooter and it's just the right vehicle to use.
Good luck
Bob


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Stayed at site last week. Take care on pitch, they're constructing a set of jacuzzi pools resuling in part of site by 1st toilet block being like a building site. However pitch by river marvellous. Quiet and very handy for all loire valley and chateaus. Don't forget to visit Futuroscope, great experience whatever your age (mine almost 70 approaching 49). I thoroughly enjoyed whole trip, including gales force winds on Plymouth-Roscoff ferry on return.


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks for the tip, hopefully they will be complete for the last week in June when we'll be just turning up. Planning to do Futurescope too, staying in the car park on site.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I will be at Montreuil-Bellay around the 2nd of July. This is a fantastic little campsite just south of Saumur. I then drive in to Saumur and park in the car park next to the Chateaux at the top of the hill.

The campsite is right next to the river shaded by trees and has a wonderful little fortification right next to it.

I will be stopping there for about two days before I make my mad dash down to Villefranche de lonchat in the south west. Its handy having had a French Girlfriend to show me around    

Cheers
Karl


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

If you are going to Futuroscope try Parc de Loisir St Cyr. Nice inexpensive site facing lake with sandy beach. Clean facicilities.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone, if we do get there it will now probably be on the 5th of July for three or four days. Now going to the coast for four days on the way.


Ralph


----------



## 99136 (May 9, 2006)

*L'ile d'Offard Saumur*

Hi

We stayed at L'ile d'Offard site, Saumur in March 2004. Very good camp site with super views towards the chateau, which is floodlit at night. Try to pitch away from the static cabins as they can be a bit noisy at the weekend. (Thats just me being an old git!). Pitch lower down nearer the river if you can. Nice pitches some with hedges.

Short walk into the town. As you walk into town there is a small auberge. They cook steaks over an open fire in the dining room.

Don't know about booking, but the French only seem to go away in August. We just turned up. Very friendly at reception.

Hope this is useful

Cornishmac


----------

